# Nitro Team VS Phantom



## Fede_Kwood (Jul 29, 2016)

Heya! Trying to decide on either the Team or Phantom Nitro bindings, to go on a Nitro Blacklight.
180 pounds, all mountain. Cliffs, pow, steeps. But also groomers. 
Anyone has experience on both? (Or either?)
Thanks!


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

I have the phantoms and they can be put onto a lot of different boards. Right now i have them on my park board. 

Excellent cushioning and respinse toe to heel but the highback doesn't limit your longitudal freedom. Excellent in powder where you have to micro to macro adjust balance tip to tail and damp for drops. The teams have a slightly more restrictive highback, but compensate with a slightly softer frame. Both solid options.


----------

